# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Портативная акустика SVEN PS-270 – для ярких вечеринок

## Labs

Компания SVEN представляет интересную новинку – портативную акустическую систему [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] яркого красного цвета.
Звучание PS-270 столь же выразительное, как и ее цвет. Встроенные пассивные излучатели дают хороший бас, музыкальные композиции звучат громко и четко. Так что с помощью этой портативной акустики можно устроить небольшую дискотеку, где бы вы ни оказались. При этом не стоит беспокоиться, что веселье закончится в самый неподходящий момент из-за разрядившегося аккумулятора. Ведь он может работать до 20 часов без подзарядки.Новинка обладает всеми преимуществами портативной акустики: компактные размеры, небольшой вес, удобная ручка для переноски, возможность подключить планшет, ноутбук, плеер или смартфон как с помощью провода, так и по Bluetooth. Кроме того, встроенный проигрыватель воспроизводит записи с USB flash и micro SD карт памяти. А если и этого покажется мало, то можно поймать любимую радиоволну – у модели есть FM-приемник.
*
Особенности:*Беспроводная передача сигнала по BluetoothВозможность управления переключением трековПроводная / беспроводная передача аудиосигналаВстроенный проигрыватель аудиофайлов с USB ﬂash и micro SD карт памятиВстроенное FM-радиоУдобная выдвижная ручка для переноскиВремя работы от аккумулятора – до 20 часовРадиус действия – до 10 метров

----------

